# leaking eheim double-tap valve



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Mine did the same after about a year and I replaced it. Being that yours is only a month old, if contact Eheim or whoever you purchased it from for a warranty claim.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Nlewis said:


> Mine did the same after about a year and I replaced it. Being that yours is only a month old, if contact Eheim or whoever you purchased it from for a warranty claim.


I'm going to contact Eheim tomorrow. It does seem to be that the ball valve in that side of the double-tap has a leak when the flow is reduced. BUT, if I open that valve fully and then close the other valve half-way, there doesn't seem to be a leak.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

I had a valve leak on one of my double taps a few years ago. I resolved it by disassembling the valve & reseating the o-ring. The valve can be opened up by depressing the side tabs on the valve body to release the threaded collar. Inspect for debris in both the body & collar, check o-ring for damage & debris then carefully reassemble. This stopped my leak problem. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oughtsix (Apr 8, 2011)

Are you closing down the valve closest to the pump on the output hose? This is the one you should be closing. If you close the valve farthest away from the pump and closest to the tank you are adding a lot of water pressure to the tubing coupler while the pump in the canister is running which might be causing the leak.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Oughtsix said:


> Are you closing down the valve closest to the pump on the output hose? This is the one you should be closing. If you close the valve farthest away from the pump and closest to the tank you are adding a lot of water pressure to the tubing coupler while the pump in the canister is running which might be causing the leak.


That's exactly what I was doing (closing the valve closest to the tank). I switched the valve I was closing (so, now closing the valve closest to the canister) and now no leak going on 2 days now.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think they are leaking because they are not meant to be used in this way. Double taps are meant to be all on or all off. If you want to throttle it get a ball valve with barbs on each end and splice it in. Two Little Fishies makes one that costs less than $5.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> I think they are leaking because they are not meant to be used in this way. Double taps are meant to be all on or all off. If you want to throttle it get a ball valve with barbs on each end and splice it in. Two Little Fishies makes one that costs less than $5.


Thanks, I'll look into that if the current solution doesn't work. But as for now, partially closing the valve closest to the canister seems to have resolved the leak. 

That's how I have my 2213 running on my 10 gallon and have never had a leak on it.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> I think they are leaking because they are not meant to be used in this way. Double taps are meant to be all on or all off. If you want to throttle it get a ball valve with barbs on each end and splice it in. Two Little Fishies makes one that costs less than $5.


You do realize the connectors are ball valves right? Also helps that Eheim specifically says that controlling flow is one of the primary functions of their double tap connectors: https://eheimsupport.com/canister-f...ck-release-coupling-for-494-hose-4004412.html

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

natemcnutty said:


> You do realize the connectors are ball valves right? Also helps that Eheim specifically says that controlling flow is one of the primary functions of their double tap connectors: https://eheimsupport.com/canister-f...ck-release-coupling-for-494-hose-4004412.html
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


That is a translation goof up. By control they mean stop so you can disconnect. If you contact Eheim directly they will tell you that they are not intended to be used to throttle the pump. I know because I contacted them when mine leaked trying to use them that way. And yes I do know they are ball valves. But the way they are designed and the other rings used cause them to leak under flow when not fully closed. You can get them to be less leaky by lubricating the o rings, but they will leak again eventually.


----------



## KeeperOfASilentWorld (Mar 18, 2017)

I contacted Eheim on similar matters and they explained that none of their filters nor valves were designed to cut flow on a long term basis. They said that cutting flow will put excessive pressure both on the filter motor and the valve. They said that the filters aren't built to take this kind of pressure. They stated that these statements exclude their electronic line which adjusts the flow electronically from the motor rather than a mechanical stress from the valve.


----------

